# Wide deck mower suggestions



## Bkell101 (Jun 25, 2018)

Hey guys,

I'd really like to get a wide deck mower that you walk behind. I have a regular old Honda mower currently. I like the wider stripes and professional look of all the lawns in the neighborhood done by the real lawn services.

I only have .25 acres, but still takes me a while with the 21" mower.

Any suggestions on brand, hydro vs belt, commercial vs residential?, 36" vs 48", new vs used?

I'm leaning towards a used commercial 36", but can't ppl the trigger because I really don't know what to look for. I'd like to spend between 1-1500$. Any thoughts or suggestions?

Thanks!!!


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

I've been happy with my used eXmark 48" belt drive. The exact model is Metro HP which eXmark does not make anymore. This model has the floating deck. I guess you can say it is similar to their Turf Tracer series but w/o the hydro drive.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zT0-DthPS40&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Mrsamman (Jun 12, 2018)

I like toros. Get one with a Kawasaki motor.

Pay about 1,200 to 1,400 for this one.

Scott


----------



## Bkell101 (Jun 25, 2018)

Scott, what type of things would you look for when buying a used one? I'm pretty novice. What would be major red flags?


----------



## Mrsamman (Jun 12, 2018)

Kawasakis should start by the second pull. Check the spindles and make sure there isn't much play. But really if it runs ok and the blade clutch engages good and all three speeds work, they are simple machones and built like a tank. Maybe wipe off the red base where the engines sits and run it a few minutes and look for any oil leak or spray.

Scott


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

Bkell101 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'd really like to get a wide deck mower that you walk behind. I have a regular old Honda mower currently. I like the wider stripes and professional look of all the lawns in the neighborhood done by the real lawn services.
> 
> ...


i really liked my JD WG36a. it was a commercial model belt drive but it worked fine on my .25acre yard. I had a couple "residential" walk behinds (gravely and worldlawn) and they just did not mulch well at all. I would def go used route though if you are only cutting your yard.


----------



## Bkell101 (Jun 25, 2018)

This is great guys thank you.

How many hours are the commercial models supposed to last?


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Just a suggestion. 😁


----------



## mooch91 (May 5, 2019)

a 36" walk-behind should be perfect for that size property. That's what I used to use on a half acre. Mine was an older Snapper Pro FB460V (I believe) Kawasaki engine. Bought it used for $1000, sold it 6 years later for $1000. I don't believe it was ever used commercially.

I think you will be good with belt drive (particularly if the lot is flat), look for one with a Grass Gobbler or similar style catcher. Target a homeowner used model. Check baffles under the deck, engine start, belt condition, etc. Many may have been re-powered, so keep an eye out for that as well. I preferred to bag, especially a lawn that size. I think the discharge could get messy, and I've never been a fan of mulching.


----------



## Togo (Jun 7, 2017)

I have a Scag 36" belt driven WB. I mow 7,700 sq/ft so it doesn't take long at all and I usually double cut because why not, darker stripes and less visible clippings.

I use a mulch kit but also have a catcher if needed since it came with the mower. Bought the mower used with about 50-100 hours on it. I've found that the G5 blades work, IMO, better than the wavy blades that came with the mulch kit so I stick to using those now and sharpen them frequently.

As others have mentioned, Kawi motors are great, and very powerful so you would be set if you can find one. 36" is a good size deck and will make quick work of your property for you. Hydros are definitely nice but they will up the price of your mower and to be honest it isn't entirely necessary. Same goes for a floating deck vs fixed deck. Floating deck is great if you're changing your HOC frequently but for us homeowners who maybe change it twice a year it isn't entirely necessary either. Granted, all that said if you find one with hydros, and floating deck, in good condition, in your price range, definitely get it, you won't regret it but if you can't find one, that's ok too because you'll be likely be perfectly happy without those features.


----------



## Mrsamman (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## Bkell101 (Jun 25, 2018)

This is great guys , thank you so much.

Just overwhelming all the terms when you are a novice and buying something expensive. Had to google "floating deck" and "hydro drive mower"


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

How many obstacles in your lawn? Maybe renting one first would be something to consider if that's possible in your area. Check around for demo models? It may be a hassle but could save you in the end. There are different mowers for different folks but a big walk behind seems like a beast to handle (looking at video).


----------



## Togo (Jun 7, 2017)

Floating decks are suspended from the frame on the mower and "float" above the grass. They are designed to help you scalp the grass less when the lawn isn't level. This design usually means they can be relatively easy to chance HOC (height of cut).

Fixed deck as the name implies means the deck is fixed, so it's part of the frame. HOC can still be changed quickly but in smaller increments since you have to make adjustments in 3 locations usually, with each one being slightly more involved than the next. For instance I only adjust from two points, my caster spacers at the front wheels and my spacers above the blade.

Hydros are a form of driveline. The alternative being belt driven. Hydros use fluid to power motors at the wheels which drive the unit. Belt drive uses a belt to drive the wheels. Belts are cheap to replace when they break or wear out, hydros would be more expensive.

Any commercial walk behind mower should last thousands of hours with basic maintenance.


----------



## Lumalux (Aug 23, 2019)

Any suggestions for the 30- to 33-inch walk behind?


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Depends on a few things. Whether you wat new or used, budget and your mechanical ability. Commercial.mowers retain good value overtime so keep that in mind if you want to head there. There are a few options only in the residential 30" which most notably is the Toro timemaster.


----------



## Jace (Feb 28, 2020)

I've got a John Deere WH36A and a WH48A, and a Hustler Trimstar 48". All of them are hydro and have Kawasaki engines. The trimstar has the best operator controls out of all the walk behind mowers.

Don't get a fixed deck, it's a pain to change the height. On my John Deere's, you pull 4 pins in the deck to adjust it up and down. On the Trimstar, you pull a lever and it put a pin in a hole, that's it. I like my Trimstar a lot more than the Deere.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Yeah I would also recommend a 36 for your yard size. They make some nice 36 stand ons


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

Lumalux said:


> Any suggestions for the 30- to 33-inch walk behind?


for a 30" get a Toro Timemaster. However it is borderline for your yard size. I have roughly 22k and it is manageable with PGR as I mow ~10k each time and thus mows twice a week.


----------



## WiscoLawn (Aug 30, 2019)

I have a Ferris FW15 I picked up this season. It's a 32" walkbehind, hydro drive. Cut quality has been great and I can cut my 10k sqft yard in about 45mins with multiple trees/obstacles. Its built like a tank and has a Honda GXV390. Local dealer had leftover 2020 models for $1k off msrp, couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Airbender (Sep 15, 2020)

I have a 33" Craftsman, which is now about 10 to 12 years old. It is a work horse, and moves like a tank. 
It is the same as Cub Cadet, MTD, Yardmaster.

They still make a later generation version -> https://www.cubcadet.com/en_US/wide-area-mowers/cc-800%C2%A0/12AE764B010.html#start=2

I've never bagged with it, even though it comes with a bagger. The lowest height of cut is just under 2 inches, so that would be a con.


----------



## Lumalux (Aug 23, 2019)

Fantastic! I just took the plunge and bought an FW15 with the bagging kit and ultra high-lift blades. $3,500 total. I made the decision based on the great reviews. I am currently mowing 26k square feet with a 22-inch Husqvarna, so this will be a great improvement.


----------

